# Hitman 2 bug/glitch



## Chronik (23. Februar 2019)

Hey hey,

wie mein Titel es schon sagt geht es mir um Hitman 2 und zwar um ein Bug/Glitch?!
Nun in der 4 Mission (wenn man Hawke's Bay mitzählt) in Mumbai habe ich ein Problem bei den Reiter: "Edeckungen". Nun eine Herrausvorderung fehlt mir um eben in Mumbai alles zu haben.
Es geht um "Endecken Sie Munbai"! Nach langen spielen, ablaufen der ganzen (nehm ich an) Karte, will mir das Game nicht die letzte Endeckung unlocken, obwohl ich keinen Unendecketen Ort mehr auf der Karte habe. Ich habe erfahren das es ein Bug/Glitch sein soll!
Hat den jemand von Euch das selbe Problem (Ich habe im Steam Forum gelesen das das Problem auch bei Miami, Santa Foruna und in Paris [aus Hitman {1}] vorkommen soll. Nun in Miami und Santa Fortuna hat ich den Bug/Glitch nicht und Paris auch nicht (muss ich aber noch machen!)
Habt ihr auch solche Probleme mit den Missionen, habt ihr sie selbst lösen können, wenn ja wie oder sollte ich auf das nächste Update warten und da mal bei den news IOI anschreiben?


----------



## Chronik (6. März 2019)

Kann geschlossen werden! Das Problem wurde seitens IOI via. Steam Update behoben!


----------

